
CVE-2018-10901 in Linux Kernel Could Lead to Privilege Escalation - koin0r
https://sensorstechforum.com/cve-2018-10901-linux-kernel-privilege-escalation/
======
snvzz
When your kernel has millions of LoCs, all running in supervisor mode, this
kind of thing is bound to happen again and again.

seL4 is where it's at; There's no need to run all this crap in supervisor
mode. Not even for performance, as post-L4 microkernels have demonstrated
again and again.

